# Has anyone seen "The Day the Earth Stood Still"?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The original was a classic indeed. I'm thinking of going tomorrow with a buddy to see the new one out now, but I heard rumors that the storyline is a tad different and goes the route of some environmentalist or left-wing rant about humans destroying our own planet.

When I see a movie for fun and entertainment, I don't want ANY left-wing OR right-wing politicization in it. I sure hope this one doesn't go down that road.

Anyone have any comments about this movie if you've seen it?


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I saw it over the weekend. The original was better and the storyline does go on a tree hugger rant.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Vader, I think you'll be disappointed with the remake, and if you want less politics with your movies, this one isn't for you.


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

i wasted my money on the imax version.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Saw it. Own the Original.

Redbox it. It will prolly be out by Easter.....


----------



## rrcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

We saw saw it last week and really enjoyed it. Not an Oscar movie but well done.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

there's a carneciera near my house where you can buy it for 5.00


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Saw it the day it opened and own the original in BD. I liked the new effects and the better tech but at the end I felt I was left hanging. I also enjoyed Mr. Reeves alien performance. At least the original had a constructive message that was clearly illustrated... this one just ended and I was left wondering about the purpose of the visit. It wasn't like the original where at least the scientific community was informed. Didn't even know what happened to Gort... did he make it back to the ship or was he stuck in the hole that seemed to be ready for him? I realize the producer said he didn't really try for a message but it would have been nice to get a little more information. At least my BD disc of the original came with a free ticket to this one.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

rhambling said:


> i wasted my money on the imax version.


And it's playing in IMAX at the theater next door to my town.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mr. Vader, I think you'll be disappointed with the remake, and if you want less politics with your movies, this one isn't for you.


So should I see _Quantum of Solace_ instead?


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

I was really disappointed in the new version. A big part of the original movie was the idea that the robot Gort was given absolute power to destroy life. Now, he has little to do and is literally reduced to an acronym.

To satisfy the title of the movie a few scenes of machines and technology not working are just inserted with no explanation. You'd think with a title "The Day the Earth Stood Still" there'd be more attention spent on that part.

I did like the opening sequence. It had the right amount of information and tension.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, IF IT DOESN'T STOP SNOWING maybe my going will be moot anyway. 

Personally, I'm curious to see Valkyrie, the Tom Cruise Nazi flick. Being a student of history myself, that interests me, even though I just can't see Tom Cruise in a role like that. We'll see.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I am a major fan of the original it being in my top 25 favorite movies. The 2008 version is not getting good reviews and barely moves the Tomato Meter so I suspected my trepidation about it being a major insult to the original would be confirmed. Anyway, I walked into the movie house trying my best to maintain an open mind. I was pleasantly surprised.

Contrary to reports of a slow start, the suspense built intensely as the government assembled a team of experts anticipating arrival of the space traveler. Yes, it's true Klaatu's here with an agenda to exterminate the human race before we poison the planet. But it's not clear why they would care. I suspect they require a pristine planet for scientific experimentation. The ending makes some sense but somehow leaves something to be desired.

On the production:

The casting is nowhere near a poor as reported; the much maligned Keanu Reeves is effective as Klaatu, Jennifer Connelly as Helen is a competent astrobiologist and Will Smith's son, somewhat bratty, isn't as annoying as reported. John Cleese as Professor Barnhardt doesn't really rekindle any memories of Monty Python. 

The cinematography is quite good. The scenes are interestingly filmed much in a Spielberg style and the special effects exceeded my expectations.

I didn't take this as a go green or else but I'm really not into messages from Hollywood. All considered, one of the better SCI-FI remakes of recent history.

--- CHAS


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

bigshew said:


> I was really disappointed in the new version. A big part of the original movie was the idea that the robot Gort was given absolute power to destroy life. Now, he has little to do and is literally reduced to an acronym.
> 
> To satisfy the title of the movie a few scenes of machines and technology not working are just inserted with no explanation. You'd think with a title "The Day the Earth Stood Still" there'd be more attention spent on that part.
> 
> I did like the opening sequence. It had the right amount of information and tension.


Actually GORT is the instrument of civilization's destruction .. but he's no going to do this through incineration. And note how Klaatu rendered our planet polluting technologies as he departed.

--- CHAS


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, IF IT DOESN'T STOP SNOWING maybe my going will be moot anyway.
> 
> Personally, I'm curious to see Valkyrie, the Tom Cruise Nazi flick. Being a student of history myself, that interests me, even though I just can't see Tom Cruise in a role like that. We'll see.


Cruise got clobbered by critics on this one. I'm gonna pass on it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll probably still go see it. A movie can still be good even if one of its lead actors is terrible in the role. I just can't see Cruise in this type of role. He seems too hip and modern and therefore not believable enough, for such a role.


----------

